# filets and chesapeake crab imperial



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2007)

You've been practicing Glenn! Nice looking dinner!


----------



## john a (Jul 30, 2007)

Everything is lookin good, nice grill marks.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 30, 2007)

Glenn,

That picture of those grill marks is nice enough to frame. What a great looking feast/


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 30, 2007)

*That smells good from here Glen...Good Job!!!* [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome grill marks!
Nice job!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know what to say. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## john pen (Jul 30, 2007)

Glenn, what are the Imperials you spoke of ? I just happen to have a lb or so of king crab meat I need to use in the next day or so...

(Cappy, sorry if this has already been discussed in another thread.. :roll: )


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful Job Glenn, Crab imp. Looks like the crab au gratin we have down here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2007)

Glenn I'm glad to see you finally learned something from me!  Nice job!


----------

